# Puppies Hips ?? Help please



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Though you do an excellent description of this, it might help if you could post a video and some pictures. It really is hard to picture.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I think Luce was the same way at that age - she resembled a bunny bouncing along. I think it is just the puppiness of him. As for the stairs, since it was the first time he was on stairs, it could be due to the height and depth of the steps. 

I would however keep an eye out for limping or favoring one hind leg. That could indicate something more then a burr in his foot. 

Luce is also a mpoo - and is that size full grown!


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I think puppies do that bunny hop often. I know Margot does when she's running around in the yard.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yup, Timi does the bunny hop much of the time too - I think it is plain old puppy enthusiasm, and nothing more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Most dogs move their hind feet relatively together when they bound up stairs. He may look awkward but he's young and inexperienced, not much hind end awareness yet most likely. It doesn't sound like an abnormal gait to me. But a video would help.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> *Most dogs move their hind feet relatively together when they bound up stairs. *He may look awkward but he's young and inexperienced, not much hind end awareness yet most likely. It doesn't sound like an abnormal gait to me. But a video would help.


Especially small dogs, they are jumping up the stairs rather than walking up - I think the stairs are too high for them to lift the leg one by one, much easier to jump on, like if they are jumping on furniture for example. 

Lucia is a toy, just over 27cm, the stairs in my house are about 20cm... there is no way she could just walk up on them without hopping. 

In regards of retrieve........... it depends on how fast she is running, if she wants to get fast to a ball she will "gallop" - that resembles hopping too, as both back legs move at the same time... 

As others said, seeing her on video would help determine if we understand correctly your description.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

*Posted some pictures of his feet*

I hope I replied and also got the link correct. I don't have a way right now to do a video. When my son gets home I will have him do one and post it.

Here are some pictures of him sitting, they show how he rolls back on his hocks and his feet lift off the floor. They also seem to turn outward as well. There is one of him standing too, that shows the duck toe. His mom & dad have good and excellent hips, but I guess that isn't always etched in stone. Or.... Maybe...just maybe....I am a worry wart!!!


```
http://s829.photobucket.com/user/lawsjl/library/Berklee%20Feet%20%20More
```


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

Luce said:


> I think Luce was the same way at that age - she resembled a bunny bouncing along. I think it is just the puppiness of him. As for the stairs, since it was the first time he was on stairs, it could be due to the height and depth of the steps.
> 
> I would however keep an eye out for limping or favoring one hind leg. That could indicate something more then a burr in his foot.
> 
> Luce is also a mpoo - and is that size full grown!


I am not sure if he is full grown yet or not. My thoughts are he has a bit more growing to do. I hope he gets a bit bigger but he is perfect now too!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As others have said, it sounds to me like a normal puppy bounce, but if you have concerns I would get him checked by your vet. Much better than lying awake at night worrying, and if there is an issue you will have caught it as early as possible.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see any problems in the pictures, he sure is cute!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks awesome to me in those pictures!! A real handsome fella! XOXO


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Baby dogs do lots of bunny hopping. Don't freak I think he's fine. If you continue to have concerns ask your vet sooner than later though as early interventions will probably be easier to manage if there is something wrong.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks to all for the awesome replies. I am put at ease knowing that a 'poodle hop' is normal. He does go for a check-up next week and I will have the vet check him out. I am sure his is just fine and I am just a worry wart mommy. I appreciate you all. Hugs from both of us.
Lisa & Berklee


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You wouldn't be a normal poodle puppy mum if you didn't worry - or any puppy or child mum, come to that! Sophy is now nearly six, and I nearly convinced myself that she had syringomyelia last week, for absolutely no reason except that she was a little stiff. And that was after I had taken her to the osteopath and he had treated her and assured me she would be fine. Which she is, this week, but that won't stop me worrying jst as much next time one of them limps, or sneezes, or refuses a meal...


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

*Poodle Parents...*

I am so happy to be a part of a caring poodle community. We all worry about our kids and it is nice to be able to ask questions. Thanks again to all, I am happy to be a worry wart...and so glad I am not alone!!!
Lisa & Berklee


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When Lily and Peeves were young I used to call my vet all the time about what to do about this, that and the other thing. Sometimes I made appointments and by the time I got there whatever I thought was wrong had faded away. Now I have dealt with so many odd ball things I rarely call. I think we all worry over puppies just the way we worry so much over the first baby human in the family. Later when you get the hang of it all you will know what kinds of things really need to be worried over.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You guys are so right - when I looked back at Taylee's life, it was astounding the amount of worry and money that I spent trying to figure out the most minuscule clues about things that I thought might be wrong with her, but they never once amounted to anything. And when she got older, I was always taking her to the Vet - do her bloodwork, heart ultrasounds, everything was always fine. And then the day that I KNEW something was wrong (maybe only two or three weeks after her last check-up), I didn't have to wonder, think, or put clues together - I just KNEW, and I was right.
So after that I vowed to never again waste my time, money and emotional energy trying to play detective - when something really is wrong, I won't have to wonder and question, 
I will KNOW, and until then, I am just going to enjoy life with my poodles!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles I think you are so right about knowing in your gut when things are really off in an important way. We spend so much time with our dogs, especially since we have to do so much grooming, that we really will be able to tell when something changes in a meaningful way even without vet tests. When BF's old GSD was ill just before he died, I knew the dog wasn't going to make it (suspect BF did too, he just couldn't admit it).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Tiny Poodles I think you are so right about knowing in your gut when things are really off in an important way. We spend so much time with our dogs, especially since we have to do so much grooming, that we really will be able to tell when something changes in a meaningful way even without vet tests. When BF's old GSD was ill just before he died, I knew the dog wasn't going to make it (suspect BF did too, he just couldn't admit it).



Yup, when something is truly wrong, there is no wondering, putting clues together, analyzing pictures and videos - it is CLEAR.
At least for folks like those on this forum, who are so in tune with their dogs....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You guys are so right - when I looked back at Taylee's life, it was astounding the amount of worry and money that I spent trying to figure out the most minuscule clues about things that I thought might be wrong with her, but they never once amounted to anything. And when she got older, I was always taking her to the Vet - do her bloodwork, heart ultrasounds, everything was always fine. And then the day that I KNEW something was wrong (maybe only two or three weeks after her last check-up), I didn't have to wonder, think, or put clues together - I just KNEW, and I was right.
> So after that I vowed to never again waste my time, money and emotional energy trying to play detective - when something really is wrong, I won't have to wonder and question,
> I will KNOW, and until then, I am just going to enjoy life with my poodles!
> 
> ...



And one the things that I really like about my Vet is that she thinks the same on this - the only tests that she suggested on astoundingly healthy 12 year old Teaka at her last check-up were titers and heartworm tests - nothing else, and I was proud that I controlled myself and did not ask for more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

